# Hello !!



## HisSummerRose

FIRST POST

Wow it is hard to believe that when I posted the thread above it was 30 years for me being married well a lot has happened to me and this year we hit 34 years and so we are so very happy and I am thankful for him being there throughout everything !!!

:smthumbup:


----------



## HisSummerRose

thank you ladies for the LIKES !!!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Sounds like you & your husband will have lots of wisdom to share. :smthumbup: Welcome back.  

I must have showed up here on the scene after you stopped posting last time around....I don't recall your name Lady Karen.... the "likes" have been around a little less than a year or so.


----------



## HisSummerRose

SimplyAmorous ... thank you for the welcome back ... If I can be of any HELP to anyone ... I will be back for sure !! Well after 34 yrs. I try to do my best at helping those who need it sometimes I can give out good advice while other times ... It goes in one ear and out the other ... so I am here if you ever need me !! :smthumbup:


----------

